# A Big Thank You..



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

to those who came over to see us, whether it was to purchase, ask for advice, or simply have a chat.










We've been doing Waxstock since the beginning and it just gets bigger and better every year.

Big thank you also to Dom, PJ, John Hole, Bill Rogers and everybody else involved in putting together such an awesome event, always look forward to it. :buffer:

Team Elite


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Out of interest, how much were the kwazar 2l pumps going for yday?


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

great stall , thanks


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Bought some dr leather wipes from you £19 nearly cried when I saw envy selling for £15 :wall:


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

nichol4s said:


> Bought some dr leather wipes from you £19 nearly cried when I saw envy selling for £15 :wall:


Take it you got the big tub for 100+ wipes?
I got the 40 wipes for less than a tenner of shop n shine..


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Little disappointed there wasn't a bigger discount from elite tho did buy several items in the end!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great to meet you although you were manic!! The few bits I couldn't or didn't get have just been ordered and I can't believe not one stand has pad cleaning brushes on! Something to be noted for next year perhaps?


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Kam09 said:


> Take it you got the big tub for 100+ wipes?
> I got the 40 wipes for less than a tenner of shop n shine..


Yes the bucket 👍🏼


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Kam09 said:


> Out of interest, how much were the kwazar 2l pumps going for yday?


The 2lt Kwazar foamers were on offer at £20 at Waxstock, we sold a few of those.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

nichol4s said:


> Bought some dr leather wipes from you £19 nearly cried when I saw envy selling for £15 :wall:


Thank you for purchasing. 👍
Wow, £15 is a shade over cost price. Not worth the bother if you're selling them that cheap in my opinion.



Kam09 said:


> Little disappointed there wasn't a bigger discount from elite tho did buy several items in the end!


Thank you for purchasing. 👍

As we are predominantly resellers, we can't offer the huge discounts that manufacturers / private labellers can offer as we don't have the margins.

However, considering how incredibly busy we were for most of the day our prices obviously weren't that bad! 😊

Alex


----------



## Vimpyro53 (May 4, 2016)

SystemClenz said:


> Great to meet you although you were manic!! The few bits I couldn't or didn't get have just been ordered and I can't believe not one stand has pad cleaning brushes on! Something to be noted for next year perhaps?


I'm sure I saw pad brush's on one stall!! Bit late now I know!:wall:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

SystemClenz said:


> Great to meet you although you were manic!! The few bits I couldn't or didn't get have just been ordered and I can't believe not one stand has pad cleaning brushes on! Something to be noted for next year perhaps?


Great to meet you too! 

I did in fact think to myself during the day that we should've brought the pad brushes, noted for next time. We try to bring a wide range of products and accessories but there's only so much you can condense into a 6x3 stand from a 4,000 sq ft warehouse. 

Alex


----------



## Ron Burgundy II (Sep 19, 2012)

Vimpyro53 said:


> I'm sure I saw pad brush's on one stall!! Bit late now I know!:wall:


Motorgeek stall had a few.


----------

